# Hugh Binning on the covenant of life and divine condescension



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 11, 2022)

In the very morning of the creation, God revealed himself to man as a holy and just God, whose eyes could behold no iniquity; and therefore he made him upright, and made a covenant of life and peace with him, to give him immortal and eternal life,—to continue him in his happy estate, if so be he continued in well-doing; Rom. 10.5, “do this and live.”

In which covenant, indeed, there were some outbreakings of the glorious grace and free condescendency of God; for it was no less free grace and undeserved favour to promise life to his obedience, than now to promise life to our faith. So that if the Lord had continued that covenant with us, we ought to have called it grace, and would have been saved by grace as well as now; though it be true, that there is some more occasion given to man’s nature to boast and glory in that way, yet not at all before God, Rom. 4.2.

For the reference, see Hugh Binning on the covenant of life and divine condescension.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

